
Acclaimed Soviet-Russian Poet Yevgeny Yevtushenko Dead at 84 - kafkaesq
http://www.rferl.org/a/russian-poet-yevgeny-yevtushenko-dies-84/28404937.html
======
mannykannot
The Renaissance Mathematicus (Thony Christie) has this personal remembrance:

[https://thonyc.wordpress.com/2017/04/02/something-
personal-y...](https://thonyc.wordpress.com/2017/04/02/something-personal-
yevgeny-yevtushenko/)

